# O/T: Any HT members work for the Postal System?



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I received ANOTHER slightly damaged EBAY purchase today. Does anyone know what I can do to get better service from the Post Office? I am tired of packages being left outside in the rain or bent/mangled up in the mail box. They could be put on my covered front porch{it's really big}. In addition, I also get two monthly magazines that arrive folded over(like they were stuck in someone's back pocket), usually several days after fellow car club members get theirs. Pages are bent over/"dog eared". I know the Post Office has alot of great employees[slot car racer Norm Gardner, for instance] but what do you guys suggest I do, just live with it???

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have you talked to the post master at your post office?
if no results, go over his head. talk to his boss.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I know recently I have been getting hammered by buyers because of Postal delivery problems and it's costing me money I pack very carefully and make every effort to insure safe delivery but it seems like its never enuf. My point is use the buyer protection offered and get a full refund or partial if you can fix the damage your self. I have resigned my self to insuring every package i offer free shipping on so if there is a problem I get the item back and the orginal purchase price. It's really the cheapest way of doing business. So far since Dec Postal damage has cost me $475.00 OUCH. So play it safe and insure stuff cuz the goons aint gonna stop breakin it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I've told the story before about being in the Post Office waiting with others in line behind me while the Postmaster stood around the corner chatting(more like B.S.'n) with an employee about life in general, nothing work-related. They must have thought they were "out of sight" because of the wall they were behind but thanks to a mirror about 15 feet away from them everyone in the Lobby could see them just fine....and we could all hear them, too. Finally at 9:12 AM the worker walked over to the counter and started helping customers. The line at that time was 9-10 people deep.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't think the USPS is alone in having quality control and service issues, but they do seem to be the market leader in those categories based on my personal experiences. But I've had other delivery services do utterly bone headed stupid things too. 

Case in point, leaving a package on the ground in front of the garage door with vehicles clearly parked inside (driver too lazy to walk to the door and ring the doorbell). Good thing my wife checked before backing the van out over $800 worth of smart phones. I've even had packages jammed into snow banks, in the vicinity of a mailbox or doorway. What amazes me in all of these situations is that the person delivering the package actually drove a motor vehicle to and from the commission of the delivery offense. How someone so utterly lacking in basic mental capacity managed to navigate a motor vehicle over public roadways to the point where they could stuff my partially crushed package into the side of a snow bank so it could be subsequently slathered with grimy and salt laden slush is simply beyond amazing. I must admit that I always scan the horizon looking for billowing smoke after each one of these incidents, figuring the semi functional Cro-Magnon class driver could not have gotten very much further down the road before meeting his demise.

On the other end of the spectrum I've generally had good experiences across the board with FedEx. Maybe I'm just lucky.

The bottom line is that most shipping and delivery problems begin at the source with lousy packaging or bad service. In the case of my phones it was the stupid phone service provider who decided to ship the phones without requiring a signature for delivery confirmation. Had I purchased the devices directly from the manufacturer they would have required a signature. I'm sure everyone has had the ultimate crapapoloosa experience of getting a product shipped totally loose in a box (the "rattler" experience) or stuffed in an unpadded envelope (the "pig in a snake" experience). 

I've totally given up on hard copy magazines. The few I still subscribe to get delivered electronically. No folding, spindling, or mutilation involved, just nice smooth and shiny bits and bytes.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

You can make a Written Request to the carrier/post master as to WHERE to leave any packages when you are not home. The magazines are folded over because prior to taking the mail out for delivery each carrier "CASES" their mail. Magazines are classified as FLATS which are placed in your delivery slot (in the CASE). Probably only about 1 inch wide. This is done in order to create a "taco-like" form in order to hold your 1st class letters which separates your mail from others. IF your magazines are getting mangled or ripped it is because the carrier is "stuffing" the magazine and other flats and not taking time to be careful. City Carriers (those that walk around) usually have an easier time with maintaining the condition of each flat as they can (and usually do) store these in route sequence along the route in those letter boxes with no deposit drawer. They usually strap them up and don't maintain the FOLD/creasing that is done during the casing process. 

If you ask the publisher to change your delivery to being FIRST CLASS instead of BULK that might help (a little), but it will also cost you. The first thing you should do is bring the damaged goods into the post office and show the post master AND the carrier. sometimes the mail comes from the Distribution Centers in poor shape because the processing might have jammed and your letter, flat was mangled in the jam.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

If you think the USPS gives bad service I encourage you to try any other national mail system in the world. Either the price, or the lack of service, or the price and the lack of service combined, will make you gasp.

Package service is always fraught with peril. Don't want the perils, then pay the higher prices in a brick and mortar store. The best way to be happy with parcel service is to recognize you're dealing with parcels because you're willing to sacrifice service for cost. Nothing's ever truly free.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah...its amazing sometimes. 

Way back when I bought my first slot set, I ponied up the 200 for the Super International, and it got shipped right away. Few days later I come home from work, go up to my 3rd floor (in a large highrise) apartment, and just found the box sitting in the hallway outside my door, for anyone to grab that wanted it. Lucky no one had.

Anyway, I learned to request some method of mail that involves a signature.

The kicker in all this was that after this incident, I put a little sign on my apt door asking for packages to not be left there. Due to some obscure 'no signage an apt doors' building rule, the supers told me I had to take my sign down. 

Frigging glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I live in an apt. the hallways are not secure. the box for mail is very, very small.
I employ an agency to be my official mailing address. they will accept packages from all services and hold any size package for me. they will pay COD if necessary. during business hours when services deliver, there is always someone there to accept my packages. it is NOT free. neither is peace of mind.

in response to post #7, I understand nothing is ever free. if postage were free and signature confirmation and insurance, i wouldn't have any expectations from a delivery service that I contract to deliver packages for me. 
in the event that I do pay for a service to make delivery, i really do expect that the carrier accepting my money and agreeing to deliver for the price contracted do exactly that. 
I don't think that is too much to ask.

my employer expects me to perform specific duties in exchange for salary.
he doesn't think that is too much to ask either.

NUFF SAID.

.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Knock on wood, I have had very little to complain about when it comes to the USPS.

However, there was one incident that made me wonder. I ordered a DVD online (Best Buy) and after not receiving it for a while, I checked the tracking number. The package had arrived at my local PO and gone out for delivery two weeks prior - but then no further update.

Did someone at the USPS see the DVD, decide they liked it, and just took it?

I called the Post Master to ask how this could happen. The package was in the local PO, put on the delivery truck and then...? He gave me answers such as "It might still be in the truck".

So this made me think. Does the USPS have any type of report which is kicked out from the computer showing all packages which went out for delivery but have not been delivered (or updated) for more than one day? This would indicate a problem (theft?) within the local PO and should raise a red flag to the post master. Otherwise, how do they know what has gone out for delivery but simply disappeared?

I contacted Best Buy and they sent me a replacement which arrived in about 2 days. About 2 weeks later, here comes the first DVD. Huh?

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I currently have a Super II sent to West Jordan Utah sent signature confirmation that was scanned "out for delivery" 02/02/2012 9:09 am. later posted as " Delivery status not updated " at 23:22 of 02/02/2012.
calls to the West Jordan have resulted in a promise to call me back. calls to the "801" USPS number have resulted in promises to investigate and call me back. 6 days later still no call back or change in the "status" online. 
carrier will NOT be disciplined because union prevents it. they only back away from bad employees when they are finally convicted of theft. this is what our daunted USPS has come to!
I'm hesitant to contact customer for fear that he will start a dispute with Paypal and the only thing they will accept is a scan shown as delivered. 
I forgot to insure this particular package, so I could be out the entire $150.00.
I might be eligible for a refund for the 'signature delivery' fee though!


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been lucky so far with USPS, even during the Christmas rush. Been shipping with them globally for about 2 years and no damages to date. I do pay extra for a tracking number with every shipment to monitor delivery. So far so good. I also have FEDEX p/u & delivery but it's more than twice the price as USPS. One nice thing about FEDEX is they do require a signature or they won't deliver. I basically use them for inbound factory deliveries unless a customer instructs me to use them for shipment. In short, FEDEX has a great track record, great delivery, no damages, but pricey. As for the brown truck, I've seen them drop & run with no signature. Won't use them at all. Sorry to hear about the bad experiences in this thread. Hope everyone gets appropriate resolution. For my personal purchases, I wish I had a LHS close by. I have to drive at least 45 minutes to get to a good one. Between the fuel and time spent, I choose to live with the perils of mail order. So far, no bad experiences. By saying this, I probably just "jinxed" myself. LOL!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They have recently updated their website. The "tracking" info is much improved.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

Actually the service of Delivery Confirmation doesn't mean anything unless the Postal Employee's actually do the scanning. If they forget to scan the package as delivered it will show up on their system as out-for-delivery. Another employee could then manually change the status based on conversation with the delivery person. Sometimes the bar-code gets smudged and the item needs to be entered manually into the scanner. sometimes a typo (transposition of numbers) could be a valid number also THUS showing another package as being delivered instead of the one being manually entered. 

Certified Mail and/or Insurance are classified as ACCOUNTABLES. These items require a signature by the RECEIVING party. If the RECEIVING party has documented instrustions that a neighbor can sign, that is okay. If there is no such document on-file with your post office, the delivery person is supposed to attempt delivery, leave you that orange notice and you can either sign the notice and leave it in your box for the next day or go to the post office and pick it up yourself. If you sign it and leave it, the delivery person will scan the item (at the time of delivery) and leave it in your box or the place where you designate. 

One time when I was renting a room (with roommates) from a landlord. Her teenager signed for one of MY packages (a new phone). This was with UPS. When I contacted the UPS supervisor I asked for all the documentation (scan of the signature, date and time of delivery). It showed it was delivered and signed for by the kid at a time I was home. The UPS driver NEVER made the attempt to walk the 30 feet to the rear porch and knock/ring our door. He just went to the front (land-lords) door and the kid signed (for me(. Well I never got the phone, but the teenager was made to pay me for it once I showed his mom the signature from UPS. We also got a new UPS driver because it seemed the same UPS dimwit had a history of things going to wrong addresses in the neighborhood.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, but the information on the website is much better.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have had great service with USPS. I was once told that it all comes down to which facilities are in the "pipeline" to your mailbox. Certain cities have less compendant employees.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had fairly good luck with USPS, with only one smooshed box out of 4 years of heavy buying and selling. Maybe I've just been lucky. What I have a hard time understanding is how I can send a priority parcel from eastern NY to western NY and have it take a week to get there, yet Jerry (win43) can send me a 1st class parcel from Washington State on a Friday, and I have it here in NY Monday....  Jetstream speeds things up that much? :tongue:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Latest update:
I guess it was now UPS's turn to foul up a delivery. The driver left the box outside in the driveway in the POURING RAIN!!! I probably sound like a broken record by now but geez, how about at least a little common sense from these idiot delivery people. The package was a Auto World John Force Drag Set that was WELL PACKED (very professional) and yet here I am with a water-damaged set box. Oh, the driver never rang the bell or knocked on the door, I was home all day. Maybe I expect too much..........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That just plain stinks Bob. They just don't get it... For us a lot of the time, the packaging is as important as the contents. I would be bitching to UPS about it. Take no excuses!!


----------

